# Tracks and Fields…again



## nutotech (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone ever had success with Tracks and Fields? I've contacted them 2X now asking for some references/success stories and not a peep. 

When you think about it...any one of us could dream up gigs with high payouts, write track descriptions and collect submission fees. If that's the case, shame on them! Theses guys even show ref YouTube track vids! My "somethin' ain't right here" antenna is beeping.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 19, 2015)

nutotech said:


> I've contacted them 2X now asking for some references/success stories and not a peep.


Maybe you need to buy a _Premium Account_ before they can get back to you. 

From their Terms and Conditions:

Registration on Tracksandfields.com is free. We offer, however, a number of fee–based and paid premium subscription services, options or products. If you wish to use such premium offers you must pay the required fee associated with the corresponding Premium Account, pursuant to our policies and any other applicable agreements or terms and conditions. You are responsible for paying all fees and applicable taxes associated with the respective services or products in a timely manner with a valid payment method.


----------



## nutotech (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey! Great idea, sleepy! Why didn't *I* think of that?!? Now where did I put that credit card…hmmm…let me see…


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 19, 2015)

Hehe... 

Who knows, maybe it's just another 'hip start-up company' that's gonna be sold to the highest bidder, once they created enough noise to get noticed. You know, the usual hype; like back then, when everyone believed in all that 'dotcom-bullshit'.

_We're gonna be rich any day now!_


----------



## nutotech (Sep 20, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Hehe...
> 
> 
> _We're gonna be rich any day now!_



Oh hell yeah! And a company like Tracks and Fields will get us there--pronto! Doubt they'll ever sell to anyone though…unless Beelzebub wants to get into the music biz.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't really understand why they don't have a 'more open' website and overall presentation. Maybe a bit more like Taxi. Not that I'm a Taxi fan, I never dealt with them, but I've watched a few webisodes featuring that funny guy (Micheal was his name?) and I thought it was quite entertaining. Well, I didn't learn anything, I was watching those vids when doing some studio maintenance.
I often hear people scream 'Scam!', but it seems like Taxi actually gets something done. At least for some people.


----------



## nutotech (Sep 20, 2015)

Been doing the TAXI tap dance for over 4 years now, sleepy. Pluses and minuses. Have signed tracks with six libraries I'd never even heard of, but seem to be getting placements. Plus TAXI *has* forced me to write more b/c of the many instrumental listings. Downside is getting Forwards with vocal songs. Have only had a handful of Forwards and one placement for jack squat $$ in a direct-to-DVD movie. Overall I can't bitch.

When TAXI members get placements in TV shows or films Michael Laskow is like a schoolgirl with her first boyfriend: he wants to tell EVERYONE about it.  Why Tracks and Fields says nothing about their successes is a huge red flag.

What kind of music you doin'? Making money? Still pumped about doing music?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Sep 20, 2015)

nutotech said:


> When TAXI members get placements in TV shows or films Michael Laskow is like a schoolgirl with her first boyfriend: he wants to tell EVERYONE about it.


Oh yes, that's a good description.  Interesting to hear about your experiences with Taxi. Maybe T&F are trying to be a bit like Taxi? They're a German company and that 'American approach' (the vids with Michael for example) wouldn't really work out over here, so they're trying to look like 'solid and serious insiders maybe. It's a cultural thing, I guess... Anyway, haven't found anything that makes me want to submit to T&F.



nutotech said:


> What kind of music you doin'? Making money? Still pumped about doing music?


Not orchestral music, though I use orchestral instruments a lot. Been doing plenty of rock-based music in the past, and so I'm working on some of my 'older' tracks and I'll see if I can get those placed. What can I say, I'm a guitar player... 
Yup, it's part of my income - growingly, I do some other audio and music-related projects as well. Keeps me on my toes.
Oh yes, Sir - still pumped! Doing it for 25 years now and I can say that this is not going to change, which is why I consider myself lucky. Best job I ever had!


----------



## composer2015 (Nov 21, 2015)

My experience: been pitching 15 tracks a month to Tracks and Fields for about 2 years, have been 'shortlisted' dozens of times, but have had no placements or feedback. I wonder if the shortlisting thing is just a carrot to keep us returning to pitch.

A major concern I have is: projects show a yellow box once the deadline has been reached and a decision on the winner is pending. At any one time about 20-30 projects are 'pending'. And then, all at once, the 30 pending projects are suddenly changed to a red box, indicating that a track has been chosen. This either means that 1) 30 different projects spread over a number of weeks have selected their winner at the same time, or that 2) Tracks and Fields have done a clear-up of 'failed' projects where no winner was selected.

That raises a major question about the exclusivity, or even the validity, of the projects offered on Tracks and Fields. They post about 40 projects a month and I don't see that many success stories on their blog.

A pet hate: I have pitched to several projects where they have re-posted the project several days after the closing date saying 'this is a re-brief because we have decided to go in a new direction', however there is no refund offered to those who pointlessly submitted to the previous project. Show business!

I wonder if I'd have more success spending my money on the lottery, bigger payouts, still no chance of success!


----------



## nutotech (Nov 21, 2015)

Very interesting. Thanks for responding. I have now asked three times for testimony from successful composers and nothin'. Dead silence from T&F. TAXI always is touting their successes. Why aren't they?

My fear is that Tracks and Fields just makes these listings up--hell, anyone who's every worked even a little bit in advertising could dream up scenarios. Have you totaled up the amount you've spent with them?


----------



## Daryl (Nov 21, 2015)

composer2015 said:


> ...however there is no refund offered to those who pointlessly submitted to the previous project.


Hang on a second. Are you saying that you actually have to pay to be allowed to pitch? Surely not. That would be a new low, even for the music business.

D


----------



## composer2015 (Nov 23, 2015)

nutotech said:


> Very interesting. Thanks for responding. I have now asked three times for testimony from successful composers and nothin'. Dead silence from T&F. TAXI always is touting their successes. Why aren't they?
> 
> My fear is that Tracks and Fields just makes these listings up--hell, anyone who's every worked even a little bit in advertising could dream up scenarios. Have you totaled up the amount you've spent with them?



I've spent about 300 euro with them... Just one successful advert placement would cover that, yet as I said so would a jackpot win on the lottery! I've had no need to contact them so far, but the fact that you haven't received a reply to so many emails is worrying. Their lack of feedback for pitchers has led me to the end of my tether with them and I won't be pitching again.

Not only could they make up the requests, but anyone could create a fake account on T&F for free and post a request without ever planning to follow through, just to 'watch the world burn' or whatever. As far as I know they don't charge you to post a project, only to pitch to one - the big ad. agencies pay nothing until (or if ever) a deal is done, and poor composers spend their last penny pitching to non-committed corporations. I won't start that rant!




Daryl said:


> Hang on a second. Are you saying that you actually have to pay to be allowed to pitch? Surely not. That would be a new low, even for the music business.
> 
> D




The alternative is for me to fly to Germany, stay over, meet with ad agencies (if they would make the time!) and then fly home - that would cost me more than paying approx. 1 euro to pitch a track. Which would all be fine if 1) the requests were genuine or 2) success was forthcoming, however 1) I don't know and 2) no such luck. 'Taxi.com' is more expensive than T&F, I believe it is $300/year plus $3.50 every time you pitch a track... I don't have _that_ much to throw away on pot luck.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 23, 2015)

Please no. With respect. That's 300 bucks you could be spending on skype calls. That's a lot of skype calls. Possibly an infinite amount of skype calls with agencies if you play your cards right.

This is company is taking a chance that there are gullible people out there. Please don't give them money. Never pay to pitch. That is just nuts. And never pay an agent up front. An agent takes a cut if they get you work. 

If you want more pitch work go to Audiodraft. Not my cup of tea but at least you won't be paying charlatans there.


----------

